# Boxing day sales...



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Man, there's a ton of boxing day sales going on the the GTA LFS world!!

Anyone checking out any of them / checked out any of them ?

Would love to do a tour and hit them all, lol...

Let us know what you find out there!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm going to go check out the BA's Mississauga and the Aquatic Kingdom sales... see if I can stock up a couple of my emptier tanks  maybe grab some sponge filters and a couple AC HOBs as well.. who knows what else, lol!

If I feel crazy enough (high on MTS) after that I might drive all the way out east to check out Mikes Finatics boxing day sale and the scarb BA's too...

gotta stick my head in a futureshop too if the lines aren't outa control


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

BA's not that special. Aquatic kingdom has tetra flakes for 999 great deal. BA's has them on sale for 14.99 lol. AC filters insane cheap at AK too. AC50 for 30 I think.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Also every plant at aquatic is 2.99 all week.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

desjardo said:


> Also every plant at aquatic is 2.99 all week.


True! ya AK is a much better stop for hardware and plants.. I saw Ich on a couple tanks though in there.. So be carefull with any livestock bought there.

I went out to Finatics in Scarb and he's got a buy 2 get 1 free sale going on in there and I bought 6 Firemouth Cichlids and 6 Red Shouldered Severums  (bought 4 got 2 free, each!) For my 90G planted tank... woot!

I think might go back to AK and grab a couple of those AC50 hobs tomorrow if the sales still on. Throw one on my 90 for the hell of it and one for my 40G african growout (with a hydro sponge in there too)

Man let me just say that finatics is the best store I've ever been in, in terms of cleanliness and healthy fish and knowledgeable staff.. Mike knows his shit and he's a cool ass guy for sure. 5 star LFS in my books. He's getting back into to tropicals too so you can pick up cories and tetras there too but he's sold out of most tropicals right now.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah Mike is great and very informed. I was gonna buy some spec. 44 males but he was good enough to tell me it wasnt a great strain.wow!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone else hit the boxing day sales? What'd ya get?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep. Got 2 drift woods from AK which is awsome $5 any size each, got 2 bags of black flourite, a 24" aqualight, eheim 2213 and just set up all of these in my 20g. Can't wait to go back and get 3 pots of Utricularia graminifolia. .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't hit any boxing day sales, but I did get two more celestial pearls and a bag of red flourite (really course)


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

picked up myself 6 bosemani rainbows at BigAls miss, a small piece of driftwood and a bunch of filter sponges for pretty cheap.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I picked up 2 more EBJD for 20.00 bucks each plus 2 JD for 5.00 each at Big Als.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Well in total I ended up getting: 

6 Red Shouldered Sevs and 6 Firemouths from Finatics (He's extending his boxing day sale another week!!!). 

2 Aquaclear AC50's, 1 AC70, 7 little grassy plants, and frozen Bloodworms from AK 

and not a boxingday sale purchase but 6 (he threw in an extra so 7) 1 inch long fin Albino Plecos

I'm a happy guy


----------



## Plecoman (Apr 15, 2008)

How much is the 1" LF Albino Bristalenoses compared to the regular fin Albino? How long are the fins at 1" compared to the body size? I have a brood of about 70 babies about 1" and the fins are just starting to grow, about 1/2 the body size right now. I'm not sure if they are growing properly.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd say they were all about 1.5 inches actually and he sold me 6 for $25 and he threw in an extra. I don't know I guess its tail is as long as its body..ish.. HTH


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

I was very dissapointed at the BIg al's Boxing day sales. all they really had was 20% off. but i took advantage and picked up a 125 long for $250 and 20 Zebra danios for $10


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*Big Als Scarborough*

I hit up BA and bought a 75 gallon for $99.99. Also bought a reptile starter kit (sorry off topic) and bearded dragon. Going back on Friday hoping the sale is still on. Also bought a penguin bio-wheel filter for up to 75 gallons for $39.99, and big bag o'flake food for $4.99. Had good experience all in all.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I celebrated my own boxing day sale in the States and picked up a trio of L204's for a song.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I celebrated my own boxing day sale in the States and picked up a trio of L204's for a song.


Cool pickup pics please


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> I celebrated my own boxing day sale in the States and picked up a trio of L204's for a song.


You sing? Lets see a video of that!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> I was very dissapointed at the BIg al's Boxing day sales. all they really had was 20% off. but i took advantage and picked up a 125 long for $250 and 20 Zebra danios for $10


I noticed that a lot of the stuff at big al's in on a never ending sale, at least that's the way the list the items. After getting email after email from them saying 20-75% off everything in the store. I was really disappointed when I couldn't find anything that was more than 20% off. And when I found out that the stingray stand I was thinking about buying was the same price it was before Christmas, I was a little more disappointed, I was annoyed.

Ross


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

_Green_ said:


> I noticed that a lot of the stuff at big al's in on a never ending sale, at least that's the way the list the items. After getting email after email from them saying 20-75% off everything in the store. I was really disappointed when I couldn't find anything that was more than 20% off. And when I found out that the stingray stand I was thinking about buying was the same price it was before Christmas, I was a little more disappointed, I was annoyed.
> 
> Ross


The BA's sale was terrible. I couldn't believe it. Tetra food was 14.99 at BA's on sale, AK had the same size jar on sale for 9.99. their fish were 20% off, Dragon right beside them were 25% off everything in the store that wasn't already reduced. I was so surprised that there wasn't big displays of things on sale.. I didn't buy a thing there and was shocked to see it so packed in there. I bet it worked though, they probably made a ton off of it.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*Big Als Diasappointments*

What locations did everyone go to?! I found that the one in Scarborough was decent. Livestock is all 75% off, and I bought a baby bearded dragon for $49.95. I bought a stand for the 75 gallon I bought, and it was 20% off...It's a shame everyone found BA sale to be crappy, but I honestly saw everything on sale...


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> What locations did everyone go to?! I found that the one in Scarborough was decent. Livestock is all 75% off, and I bought a baby bearded dragon for $49.95. I bought a stand for the 75 gallon I bought, and it was 20% off...It's a shame everyone found BA sale to be crappy, but I honestly saw everything on sale...


I was at the big al's in whitby. The stand I was looking at was 20% off according to the tag they had on it, but that price is the same as it was before christmas as a matter of fact it was the same price that was listed on it 8 months ago when I walked into the store for the first time. That's why I say it's a never ending sale.



XbrandonX said:


> The BA's sale was terrible. I couldn't believe it. Tetra food was 14.99 at BA's on sale, AK had the same size jar on sale for 9.99. their fish were 20% off, Dragon right beside them were 25% off everything in the store that wasn't already reduced. I was so surprised that there wasn't big displays of things on sale.. I didn't buy a thing there and was shocked to see it so packed in there. I bet it worked though, they probably made a ton off of it.


what is "AK" and where is "AK". I'm not really interested in fish right now, but I would like to get a nice carpet plant. I'm also looking for a co2 system if I can find a good deal on one.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

AK is aquatic kingdom...

Aquatic Kingdom

1810 Dundas Street East

Mississauga, ON

905-281-1118

they have a website too...

http://www.aquatickingdom.ca


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for that newbiefishfanatic


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

all their foreground plants are sold out though right now, infact I bought up every small grass they had... The only other foreground plant I saw them have was in what looked to be a future display tank built into the side of the front counter.. I wanted to buy all of them from there too but didn't ask..

They seem to refill their stock in there pretty quickly though so it probably won't be long. If they kept their plants prices as reasonable as that I'd never buy plants anywhere else.. except off of hobbiests whenever possible first.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> You sing? Lets see a video of that!


I like all you too much to do that to you.


----------

